# what is this tool ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i found this at a flea market today and wondered what it was, a spud wrench or something ?

he wanted $9 for it ?

any use for modern day plumbing ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

re rounder, deburring tool

thats my guess , never seen one like that


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Spud wrench for urinals and closets.Excellent tool, now don't lose it

Will even work on some of the very old Crane tub wastes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Spud wrench for urinals and closets.Excellent tool, now don't lose it


 I have one very similar to it for removing the chrome nipples from Sloan and Zurn flushometer valves.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

so i should grab it for $9 then ?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY.

It's also used for the union nipple going into radiators, although you probably don't see many radiators down there:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The problem with that tool is that it bottoms out before the larger part bites.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> so i should grab it for $9 then ?


 Can't remember what I paid for mine, but $9.00 sounds like a bargain to me.

Look it over and make sure all of the steps are clear of damage, though.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> so i should grab it for $9 then ?


That tool is a radiator spud wrench still have them on the truck today I believe you can still buy them. When using you tightened the valve and ell spuds into the radiator using that tool. The tool was put inside and caught on the little lugs cast into the brass.
Usually they were good only for tighting in. Taking out it would break the lugs off. Usually you had to split the nut with a chisel, hammer in a steel wedge [sometimes the tool] and the grab the spud with a pipewrench and jump on it to break those spuds loose.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> The problem with that tool is that it bottoms out before the larger part bites.


 I remember having to cut one down with a grinder and a cut off wheel to remove the nipples on Zurn flushometer valves a few years ago -- The Plumber who did the rough-in missed his centers by about 4" on every WC and urinal in a Health Club we took over when his company went tits up.

It's probably still kicking around in the back of my van somewhere.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Every plumber should have that in his tool box (maybe two having a cut one is a good idea) it is meant for rads but works for all above-mentioned uses

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the best spud tool I have found.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is the tool, I couldn't upload the pic on previous post, (I'm still learning how to upload pics), anyway this tool is perfect for installing and removing spuds from urinals, W/C's and it even works on tub drains.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Me likey I don't know if its strong enough for rads but I want one

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

My spud wrench looks more like this

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=l1tXTe4Ni_SzA6_i4KIM&ved=0CD0Q9QEwAw


----------



## uniservice (Feb 14, 2011)

Dad one of these for the past thirty years.  Looks brand new abd still has silver paint on it. Got it in a bunch of tools that I purchased from a plumber's widow. Never knew what the thing was designed for, but I had one of em! Now that I know, I can die a happy man. LOL


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Every plumber should have that in his tool box (maybe two having a cut one is a good idea) it is meant for rads but works for all above-mentioned uses
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 Necessity is the mother of invention sometimes.

I've fabricated more than a few tools out in the field over the years.

Need to open the lid of a backwater valve four feet below grade?

Cut four notches into a piece of 3" PVC DWV pipe to match the notches on the BWV top, and then hole saw 2-1/2" holes in the other end of the pipe and slide a piece of 2" PVC DWV pipe through the holes for a handle and you've just saved yourself about two hours on the dumb end of a shovel.

I really hate digging, BTW.

And Dremel tools are great for making nut drivers out of copper tube for reaching faucet nuts in spaces too narrow to get your paws or a basin wrench into.

Dremel tools and the corrugated cut-off wheels also work great as internal tubing cutters, especially when installing No-Caulk shower drains. I go through about two Dremel tools a year.

Another great tool for fabricating tools out in the field is the Rockwell Sonicrafter -- It's great for flush cutting trap arm stub-outs on trim-outs as well

I love mine -- I usually break mine out at least twice a week.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> That tool is a radiator spud wrench still have them on the truck today I believe you can still buy them. When using you tightened the valve and ell spuds into the radiator using that tool. The tool was put inside and caught on the little lugs cast into the brass.
> Usually they were good only for tighting in. Taking out it would break the lugs off. Usually you had to split the nut with a chisel, hammer in a steel wedge [sometimes the tool] and the grab the spud with a pipewrench and jump on it to break those spuds loose.


Did a lot of radiators during my 1st 4 years..thats how I got to get a few muscles...3rd floor apts ( 1st floor walk up ). Also had a coping chisel. ( or is it caping)


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Yup - rad spud wrench. You won't last long without one if you wanna work in Baltimore.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

uniservice said:


> Dad one of these for the past thirty years. Looks brand new abd still has silver paint on it. Got it in a bunch of tools that I purchased from a plumber's widow. Never knew what the thing was designed for, but I had one of em! Now that I know, I can die a happy man. LOL


 



Please post an intro.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention sometimes.
> 
> I've fabricated more than a few tools out in the field over the years.
> 
> ...


I agree but It's cheap and in every supply in nyc and what do you fabricate for rad valve or do you stick the handle of your wrench either way not on my rad thanks

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Here is the tool, I couldn't upload the pic on previous post, (I'm still learning how to upload pics), anyway this tool is perfect for installing and removing spuds from urinals, W/C's and it even works on tub drains.


I have the same one. I got it at Palm Beach Plumbing Parts. I like it for everything but tub drains. I found it to be a major PIA trying to bust a tub drain free.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Proud Plumber said:


> I have the same one. I got it at Palm Beach Plumbing Parts. I like it for everything but tub drains. I found it to be a major PIA trying to bust a tub drain free.


 


Now that I think of it, I probably cut most if not all tub strainers out.

Is there a Palm Bch Plumbing Parts near you? I have one 5 mins. from my house, and the guys in there have mentioned a west coast store (west Florida that is.). I get nearly all of the stems I need from PB Plumb. Parts.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Now that I think of it, I probably cut most if not all tub strainers out.
> 
> Is there a Palm Bch Plumbing Parts near you? I have one 5 mins. from my house, and the guys in there have mentioned a west coast store (west Florida that is.). I get nearly all of the stems I need from PB Plumb. Parts.


We have one in Ft Myers. It is my hot spot for odd parts and the old guys there can identify any old fixture or faucet.


----------

